# Pig



## Salty dog (Aug 15, 2013)

Did a farm to table fund raiser. Built me a pit, a version of la caja china.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 15, 2013)

How'd it turn out?


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2013)

Smoke looks nice and blue.


----------



## berko (Aug 15, 2013)

id like to do that with a lamb some time.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 15, 2013)

Turned out great. Surprised for a dry run. A better thermometer next time. Less heat.

Used maple and nectarine. Didn't care for the nectarine. Smelled "piney".

Surprised at the yield.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 15, 2013)

You should try breaking the sternum and laying it out on a cross or between two grates. It cooks a lot more evenly that way. One of the best things about doing whole pigs is, having a good pig, it is really hard to mess up. It is going to taste good, and people love picking out their favorite bit. The more you play with it the more fun it gets. Google the Cajun Microwave, it's another fun way to do up anything big.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 15, 2013)

whatever dardeau says concerning pork should be taken as gospel.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 16, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> You should try breaking the sternum and laying it out on a cross or between two grates. It cooks a lot more evenly that way. One of the best things about doing whole pigs is, having a good pig, it is really hard to mess up. It is going to taste good, and people love picking out their favorite bit. The more you play with it the more fun it gets. Google the Cajun Microwave, it's another fun way to do up anything big.



I didn't have a grate for the pig but I did have an old parking-sign post and chicken wire. 

I do need to get a grate for it.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 16, 2013)

I once did a pig on a stainless exhaust pipe destined for a 68 Pontiac LeMans. Used cost hangers to hold the pig. The host forgot to provide me with anything to cook his pig on, as was agreed to. It was for his company Christmas party, on the water, in near gale winds. Came out ok, but I was beat up.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 17, 2013)

was it difficult to turn?

i just watched some guy do the same thing on TV. some brazil dude.


----------



## scotchef38 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> I once did a pig on a stainless exhaust pipe destined for a 68 Pontiac LeMans. Used cost hangers to hold the pig. The host forgot to provide me with anything to cook his pig on, as was agreed to. It was for his company Christmas party, on the water, in near gale winds. Came out ok, but I was beat up.


System D! Cudos to you.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a nice setup. Being half Filipino it reminds me of when my mother used to make Lechon in the back yard. Glad it turned out well.


----------



## franzb69 (Aug 22, 2013)

filipino right here! =D


----------

